# The Campaign to Finish Will's Layout



## fhhindc (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm finishing a 9 x 22 indoor layout for Will, my adult son with autism. The benchwork, completed 15 years ago, is 1/2 inch plywood on top of 2 x 4 framing.

Here's the proposed Track Plan:

Layout.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]

3-D Rendering of Track Plan:
3D_Layout.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]

The plan uses primarily LGB sectional track with R1 curves and switches. I have been toying with upgrading to Sunset Valley track and switches, but not sure I can afford it right now. And, I have a LOT of old LGB track!

The setting is Black Hawk, Colorado in the 1920s and 1930s, so it's C&S Clear Creek line. Scale is 1:22.5 to 1:24 with an LGB 2019S mogul for the "mainline," (black track) and an LGB 2063 D&RGW diesel switcher (on loan to the C&S) for the yard work (red track). (All new engines and rolling stock will be in 1:24 scale.)

The "mainline" operator will stand outside the layout between the two steel bridges. The "switching" operator will sit/stand in the bay behind the duck-under to the right. Although I've been thinking about changing to DCC, I'm just not sure Will can handle the throttles and besides it's a pretty simple layout which will probably not have more than one or two trains moving at any one time.The mining line (blue) may be 1:24 scale equipment operating on Sunset Valley O or dual guage track. The rolling stock will be modeled after the Gilpin Tram, but will likely use "critters" or other small gas/diesel engines since I'd have to build a Gilpin shay from scratch!

Comments and suggestions are welcome.

Fred H.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok... 

1) These look like two different plans. The first (flat) plan has the 'blue line' entirely seperate; while the 3D version appears to have it connected to the back section of the mainline. A bit of clarification here? 

2) Is the layout freestanding and accessible from all sides? If not, I see 'Reach' issues developing (I've redesigned my layout at least twice to get rid of 'Reach' issues). 

3) What is the elevation of the layout (height from the floor). Reason I'm asking is that duck unders (head knockers) can be a real pain, especially if they are low down. You might want to consider dropping the lower track crossing the two bridges altogether, or looking into someway of rerouting the bypass track - with that kind of space, and R1 curves, something else should be doable - maybe a folded dogbone type deal?. 

4) That said, the switching portion of the line looks to be interesting and well thought out - a Inglenook varient, from the looks of it. That maddening little puzzle can keep somebody occupied for hours.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it looks Great! I have a friend that has one something like this except he has a switching yard on the right as well. It took me 45 min to switch out one car in the middle. God know how many moves to place one car, and put everything back. It will give you a migrain if you have to place 3 cars on his. 

Anyway, I think it look good. I'm sure you'll enjoy it 

Loco Lee


----------

